# Do ALS watches appreciate or depreciate over time



## Bluekaze2180

I know and agree that the foremost consideration in buying a watch should never be because you expect it to appreciate.

However, I cant deny the appeal of buying something that i hope has a reasonable chance of retaining its value in 10, 20 years

Also cant deny the sting of knowing im about to spend 30gs and tomorrow it will lose 30% its value.

Personally Ive been eyeing either the saxonia thin or the 1815 up/down. But ive also got my eye on an FP journe or a calatrava. 

Do ALS watches hold value at all? If not, where would you guys recommend i hunt for an pre owned but good as new ALS watch?

Thank you very much !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

What country are you in?


----------



## Bluekaze2180

CFR said:


> What country are you in?


The Philippines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmartin17

My opinion is based on your choosing the ALS or Calatrava.
IMO the ALS is a better value in terms of workmanship. However the Calatrava will hold its value better. 
As to which is nicer is very subjective.

I have the Lange 1 and the Calatrava 5296r.
If I were to chose one, it would be the Lange 1.

Have fun in your quest. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## De Wolfe

It will appreciate based on 1) trend/hype 2) supply; no one predicted what is happening now with Rolex SS line and Patek Nautilus, etc...

To take a less potential hit, you can always buy second hand watches where most of the depreciation is taken.


----------



## mlcor

De Wolfe said:


> To take a less potential hit, you can always buy second hand watches where most of the depreciation is taken.


^^^^this. Very very few watches will appreciate, and if they do, it's usually a bubble (unless you're talking about one specific watch with, say, a famous owner). Don't count on appreciation in value, just appreciation in wearing it.


----------



## CFR

Bluekaze2180 said:


> The Philippines


Thanks. I have no recent experience with preowned dealers in your region, so I can't recommend anyone. Certain limited edition Langes have appreciated, but that rarely happens. The Saxonia Thin and the 1815 Up/Down are standard-production models that are unlikely to appreciate. If you buy one preowned for a fair price, then you likely won't lose money, and the watch may slowly appreciate (but not enough for it to matter). I'd look at the lugs carefully, to be sure the bevels are crisp (unpolished). Other cosmetic damage doesn't matter as much because Lange can make the watch good as new (by laser-filling dents/dings, etc.). Also, if you get a preowned Lange in platinum, always check the buckle to make sure it's actually platinum and not white gold.


----------



## denmanproject

In general Lange does not hold value well, they do however make some of the most beautiful watches on the market


----------



## Watch129025

Given that Glashuette fell inside the DDR, the resultant re-booted brands are all pretty new. It will take more decades to tell.

Quality-wise, I would judge Lange to be the best (I have never seen a Moritz Grossman in the flesh). Whether or not that matters, I don't know.


----------



## aaroniusl

I personally feel buying preowned is the way to go for Lange. The original owner would have absorbed most of the depreciation already.


----------



## JBMiller

I was able to pick up a near flawless Rose gold Lange 1 for just over half of retail on the secondary market. Way too beautiful and respected of a watch to drop too much below that, so definitely worth trying to pick one up pre-owned to avoid the massive initial hit.


----------



## Bluekaze2180

Thanks for the insight everyone! May I ask where you would suggest i look for a pre owned saxonia ? All search does is direct me to chrono24 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Bluekaze2180 said:


> Thanks for the insight everyone! May I ask where you would suggest i look for a pre owned saxonia ? All search does is direct me to chrono24


What reference number(s) interest you? Happy to look around.


----------



## Bluekaze2180

CFR said:


> What reference number(s) interest you? Happy to look around.


Im partial towards simple dress watches. So probably white gold 1815 or saxoniathin white gold

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phinneas

Agree that best bet is buying mint preowned if you don’t crave the feel of a brand new, boxed watch. I’ve always heard that, unlike Patek, for example, ALS generally doesn’t limit production of regular (non-boutique) models, which hurts appreciation on the secondary market. My sense is that Patek (and perhaps to a lesser extent Vacheron) is much more mindful of the secondary market and careful to limit supply and discontinue models after a few years, even if the model is very successful. Scarcity is what can drive up prices more than anything.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Bluekaze2180 said:


> Thanks for the insight everyone! May I ask where you would suggest i look for a pre owned saxonia ? All search does is direct me to chrono24
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ticking Way has a decent selection of Lange's, including a rose gold Saxonia Thin. I purchased an 1815 from him last year.

https://tickingway.com/product-category/categories/mens-watches/

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverixk

They tend to depreciate sharpy after purchasing for retail. 

However, there is a bottom dollar that most of them go for, which is near the market price. ( basically what a buyer is willing to acquire for vs what a seller is willing to sell for.) 

What I've found is that while they are not very popular in the second hand sales market, they dont tend to depreciate much further from the market price.

Datographs seem to have hung around mid 50's to mid 60's SGD and have been that way forever.


----------



## watchdanny

jamesmartin17 said:


> My opinion is based on your choosing the ALS or Calatrava.
> IMO the ALS is a better value in terms of workmanship. However the Calatrava will hold its value better.
> As to which is nicer is very subjective.
> 
> I have the Lange 1 and the Calatrava 5296r.
> If I were to chose one, it would be the Lange 1.
> 
> Have fun in your quest.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Lange 1 might hold more value due to the fact that you can get it for 50% off retail. The lange also looks where cooler.


----------



## MaxwellEquations

The Lange Odysseus seems to be appreciating sharply. Going for triple MSRP based on prices quoted at EWC


----------



## kobub

MaxwellEquations said:


> The Lange Odysseus seems to be appreciating sharply. Going for triple MSRP based on prices quoted at EWC


A lot of that is due to the way supply has been constricted to boutiques only, so even people who have been purchasing Langes via ADs are getting locked out. It would be interesting to see if that appreciation will stick like the other high end SS sports models.


----------



## weisscomposer

MaxwellEquations said:


> The Lange Odysseus seems to be appreciating sharply. Going for triple MSRP based on prices quoted at EWC


I feel like EWC is generally a good indication of preowned Lange prices, but consider also that they recently listed an early Lange 1 with solid caseback for well over three times its value.

Of course, it only takes one (poorly-informed) buyer...


----------



## cheu_f50

With a few exceptions, all watches depreciate over time. Even with Rolex and Patek, its not the entirely line up that appreciates in value, only select desirable models. Whenever I buy, I always assume it'd be worth half of what I'd paid new in a few years. If i buy them used, since someone already took the depreciation, I still assume I'd lose 20% or so because there's a fee to cover cost of selling or when its traded it in. Which model will be the next popular one is anyone's guess. For example I think the VC Overseas is a gem, and surprisingly available considering its Patek and AP counterparts are impossible to obtain. I'd be kicking myself for not buying one today if it appreciates, but I'd also be kicking myself if it does not.

As for A. Lange, the Saxonia with small second is my favorite out of the different variations. Some people like the saxonia thin better, but thats obviously personal preference. I'm not familiar with the Philippines, so can't really speak much to who would be a trusted used watch dealer in your area. Maybe some of the sellers in the US will ship international. Not too sure since its not something I had dealt with.


----------

